# Michael Portillo and Amtrak



## caravanman (Feb 6, 2017)

I was pleased to see another instalment of Michael Portillo's North American rail tour on BBC this evening.

This focused on St.Paul and Minneapolis, and gave me some encouragement to visit the twin cities.

I was surprised to hear that rail magnate Mr. Hill was the man known as the "Empire Builder", rather than the train itself.

Commodore hotel in St. Paul looked rather cool, as did the glass skyways to protect against heat and cold in Minneapolis.

Not sure when I can get back to ride the rails stateside, but will certainly look to visit the twin cities when I do.

Ed.


----------



## trainman74 (Feb 6, 2017)

caravanman said:


> ...as did the glass skyways to protect against heat and cold in Minneapolis.


----------



## snvboy (Feb 6, 2017)

It's a great place, though I'm biased having been raised there. Hill is an incredible person, and his mansion in St. Paul is worth a visit for train and history buffs.

Best advice: don't go in the winter.


----------



## Metra Electric Rider (Feb 7, 2017)

Did he run into any Daleks on his travels?

Funny how many British TV productions there have been about riding Amtrak, they have just been showing some on PBS, I cannot remember the actors name who was the traveler.


----------



## caravanman (Feb 9, 2017)

I have seen Billy Connoly, Chris Tarrant, and Michael Portillo. I think Billy Bragg the singer made a video to accompany his recent recordings.

None of them seems to stay in the hostels or motel 8 type accomodation that I use. 

Ed.


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 26, 2017)

Was this, per chance, the episode where they rode Cedar Rapids, the ex Milwaukee Road observation car owned by Friends of 261, last fall? I was supposed to be riding that trip (but got foiled by CTA construction and a cab driver who insisted upon taking me for a longer than necessary ride.)


----------



## SarahZ (Feb 26, 2017)

I refer to glass walkways/skyways as "human habitrails":




(Photo Credit: habitrail.com)

They wanted to install some of those on the campus of Northern Michigan University, which is located in the (bitterly cold and snowy) upper peninsula of Michigan.

My fellow students and I fought the measure, stating the funds could be put to better use, as anyone who was stupid enough to move to Marquette thinking it would be balmy and pleasant all year long deserved to freeze.


----------



## Metra Electric Rider (Mar 1, 2017)

NorthShore said:


> Was this, per chance, the episode where they rode Cedar Rapids, the ex Milwaukee Road observation car owned by Friends of 261, last fall? I was supposed to be riding that trip (but got foiled by CTA construction and a cab driver who insisted upon taking me for a longer than necessary ride.)


Funny, someone told me this very story Saturday!


----------



## NorthShore (Mar 10, 2017)

I shoulda boarded at Glenview! (But would have missed the view of Chicago's skyline departing the city. Oh, wait, I DID miss that view.)


----------



## NorthShore (Mar 10, 2017)

So did Portillo go to Portillo's for food in Chicago?


----------

